# New Member



## Cold Iron (Jul 19, 2003)

Hello everybody

im tyler. 6"0 177lbs. my goal is to get upto 190. I started lifting 8 months ago and have gained 15 pounds so far. Im just here for advcie and tips, as well as to try and help anyone else out if I can...


----------



## Fade (Jul 19, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2003)

Arnie's left nu welcome to IM! 


interesting name.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2003)

Interesting indeed...  

Welcome


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------

